# dyld error message



## aegleason (Mar 3, 2011)

hello,

I'm trying to run a program on my mac running:Mac OSX, version 10.5.8, processor 2.2 GHz Intel Core 2 Duo. The program gives the error:
'dyld: unknown required load command 0x80000022' just as I click a button on the gui interface to plot a graph. Oh my goodness, I am so frustrated. I've read up on dyld and figure it's some library that isn't links so it can't plot properly. As root, I have tried all of the following:
export DYLD_LIBRARY_PATH=/usr/libexec/  
export DYLD_LIBRARY_PATH=/usr/lib/    
export DYLD_LIBRARY_PATH=/usr/X11/lib/

Still, no luck. Just to mention, I was having a bit of trouble running another program which required an update of Xcode. So now I currently have Xcode 3.1.2. Please let me know what I can do to fix this. Many thanks.


----------

